# Half Hunter Roidor



## justmehere (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello

I have inherited a Half Hunter Roidor watch - presented for 35 years service by the London Electricity Board (no date unfortunately)

case has STAR Dennison 320124 54 inside has Roidor 17 jewels swiss made

it is losing time is it worthwhile trying to get it serviced / fixed?

thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

justmehere said:


> Hello
> 
> I have inherited a Half Hunter Roidor watch - presented for 35 years service by the London Electricity Board (no date unfortunately)
> 
> ...


Depends on your interpetation of 'worthwhile'.

If it's just the monetary value you would need to provide more information on case metal and movement - supported by photographs - for anybody to hazard a guess. If it's a 'keeper' with sentimental value then you might get in touch with Steve Burrage of RyteTime. He does excellent work at very reasonable rates.

Julian (L)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey JMH.

As Mr. Latham says, what's 'worthwhile', what something is 'worth', what something's 'value' is...is open to very very very VERY broad interpretation. Unfortunately, to many people, what something is 'worth' or what something's 'value' is, is always linked to money and getting your money back or making a profit or...something.

The big problem is, most watches and indeed, most antiques, are NOT worth a lot of money. If you're looking to service this watch and even do so much as break even with the watch's value, or even make a profit it on it...don't bother. In most cases, it won't happen.

If you're looking to get this watch serviced because it's a family heirloom and you intend to keep it and use it regularly...then get it serviced. But keep in mind that the price can be high. If the watch is BROKEN in any way...expect the price to skyrocket.


----------

